# RADON Black Sin 10.0



## dinderedenn (24. Juli 2012)

püppüpüpüpü


----------



## fuluri (28. Juli 2012)

Fahrrad?

Ich glaube du weißt nicht worüber du sprichst!

Ein Fahrrad bekommt du im Baumarkt!

Das Black Sin ist ein Traum auf 2 Rädern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinderedenn (28. Juli 2012)

hahahahah


----------



## Focus Cypress (28. Juli 2012)

Geht meiner Meinung nach nicht (machbar ist vllt alles...)
Aber dafür ist es auch nicht das richtige Rad.


----------



## cubation (29. Juli 2012)

...äh troll? 


das kann nicht dein Ernst sein oder ?


----------



## log11 (29. Juli 2012)

Ich würd vorne noch ein Einkaufskörbchen und nen dicken Gelsattel mit gefederter Sattelstütze montieren. Ist dann das perfekte Einkaufs-Radl.*lol*


----------



## Kruemelmonster (30. Juli 2012)

Und dazu bitte diesen Ständer hier:







Passt immer, vor allem ordentlich festziehen, damit er sich nicht verdrehen kann.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. Juli 2012)

Dann am Besten auch gleich den Vorbau und Lenker verändern


----------

